# ayuda con un transistor de potencia de audio



## yeyo_gato (Sep 2, 2009)

pues eso,necesito un transistor de potencia que tengo quemado el problema es que me dicen que esa referencia no esiste y no se donde buscar.
el modelo en concreto es el mn100s y no lo encuentro por ningun lado es de una etapa jbl 75.4 y no se cual puede ser la variante de ese componente alguien me podria ayudar???

aqui os pongo una foto de dicho transistor y a ver si alguien lo reconoce o sabe cual se podria poner


----------



## Estampida (Sep 2, 2009)

Es sin confirmar, solo recuerdo que eran unos transistores mosfet canal N de 100W, puedes confirmarlo si encuentras en la misma placa el MP100S, que viene a ser el de canal P.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 2, 2009)

t lo podria confirmar, la cosa es que no encuentro su variante ya que el original no lo tienen ni en la base de datos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2009)

Por acá tenés que buscar tu transistor.
Es la página del fabricante (Sanken) y si no está ahí (ni siquiera entre los discontinuados), vamos a tener problemas porque es una falsificación.

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 3, 2009)

pues parece que tendremos problemas tampoco esta ay. de todas maneras no hacen falta, puesto que me dijeron que los cambiaran por que seria bueno cambiarlos tambien pero que no estan malo asi que nada otro problema mas resuelto. lo malo es cuando se me vaya realmente


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

Para cuando se den por vencidos esos vas a tener anotado el voltaje entre C y E que manejan, cuántos son, y más o menos dibujado el esquema de la salida. Con eso podés encontrar reemplazos fácilmente.

No sé si se entiende: Medí todo ahora que anda y tenelo anotado en un papelito (podés dejarlo adentro del amplificador para que no se te pierda;-))

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 3, 2009)

la verdad que no entendi bien a lo que te refieres


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

Digo que con el amplificador funcionando midas todos los parámetros con los que trabaja el transistor en cuestión y los anotes.

Ese papel podés guardarlo adentro de la carcasa del amplificador para que no se pierda. Claro, lejos de donde pueda ocasionar problemas, esto es zonas muy calientes o partes móviles de los coolers (si es que hay).

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 22, 2009)

buenas, despues de mucho buscar e indagar por la red he encontrado las equivalentes a esas piezas por si a alguien le pasa lo mismo que no se coma mas la cabeza buscando...

*mn100s     equivalente    2sc4467   este es el de canal N*
*mp100s     equivalente    2sa1694   este es el de canal P*


----------

